

British Airways Googling its Passengers - alister
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2012/07/06/british_airways_to_google_image_search_passengers_privacy_invasion_or_good_service_.html

======
jaxn
I think this is a great idea, but Googling seems like such an inefficient
method.

Using the email address to grab avatars from Gravatar, Facebook, LinkedIn and
Twitter is a much better idea. Those customers have already publicly
identified the picture and it would be much more efficient.

As a frequent flyer, the airlines often greet me by name in my seat, but that
is because they have the seating roster.

------
lelele
“Since when has buying a flight ticket meant giving your airline permission to
start hunting for information about you on the Internet?”

What a joke. If your information is over the Internet, e.g. it's public, what
privacy are you talking about? People really don't understand.

